# Netflix unveils release dates for most of it's spring and summer shows



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Netflix unveils release dates for most of it's spring and summer shows*

Netflix has revealed release dates for most of its summer (winter in Australia) programming, ready to keep you inside where the AC is cool and the WiFi signal is strong.

House of Cards season three arrived February 27th
Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt, March 6th
My Own Man is slated for March 6th
Bloodline, March 20th
Daredevil, April 10th
Grace & Frankie, May 8th

April 17th - Chris D'elia: Incorrigible
May 22 - Jen Kirkman: I'm Gonna Die Alone (And I Feel Fine)
May ? - Between
June 5th - Sense8 (available in 4K)
June 12th - Orange is the New Black (S3)
June 26th - What Happened, Miss Simone?
July 17th - Wet Hot American Summer: First Day of Camp
Coming Soon - Club De Cuervos
Coming Soon - Narcos


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Finish binging on Sense8 last and I found it quite a ride. Highly recommend.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Sense8 was very strange. I have watched the first episode and have yet to decide if I am going to watch any more.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

seern said:


> Sense8 was very strange. I have watched the first episode and have yet to decide if I am going to watch any more.


Give it another chance. I did and I am not sorry.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Orange is the New Black lost me middle first season. I can only handle so much female prison life if you know what I mean.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

yosoyellobo said:


> Give it another chance. I did and I am not sorry.


Your post and J. Michael Straczynski creating it encouraged me to stick through episode 4 tonight and I'm glad I did. Episode 5 coming up, probably tomorrow or Thursday. 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Where's _Longmire_?


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

harsh said:


> Where's _Longmire_?


Sorry can't find source,but said it would be fall. Already in can.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://release-date.info/tv-series/longmire-season-4-release-date-3332145/


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jerrylove56 said:


> http://release-date.info/tv-series/longmire-season-4-release-date-3332145/


Thank you.

Lee Bosch


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Netflix to renew Sense8. http://www.vulture.com/2015/08/netflixs-sense8-reborn-for-second-season.html?utm_source=huffingtonpost.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

camo said:


> Orange is the New Black lost me middle first season. I can only handle so much female prison life if you know what I mean.


I missed this when it was originally posted, but it sums up my feelings on OITNB as well.


----------

